# Can't get basking spot hot enough...



## TashaR (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a MVB bulb on a 20 gallon long, so it's about 12-14 inches from the bottom of the tank. I can't get it any closer to the tortoise. The temperature in the basking light area is hovering at 86 degrees. I have a heat bulb that I run at night, should I be running that more? What do I need to add to make the basking spot warmer?

This is for a hatchling marginated tortoise, by the way. 

ETA: Okay, just checked it with my temperature gun, now it looks closer to 90. I'll have to reevaluate over the next couple days to see how stable the temp is.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 30, 2010)

You could add a 100W Ceramic Heat Emitter for additional heat...I run mine 24/7. You really don't want a nightlight for them...there is the possibilty that it could disrupt their sleeping pattern.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 30, 2010)

Glad to see its getting warmer.

To be honest you had me scratching my head, It just doesn't seem possible to me for an MVB to not be able to adequately heat a 20 Long, in fact I'd be worried about it overheating such a small enclosure.

Do you have a flat rock/piece of slate/tile under the lamp? I imagine it could be difficult to heat bare substrate adequately.


----------



## TashaR (Nov 30, 2010)

I didn't put rock or slate below the MVB because I was worried about it being too hot and hurting Emmett's feet. I checked it twice now with the same Temp gun and I got 90 and 92 degrees. I keep a sticky thermometer on the tank all the time (one of the cheap ones) and that is the one that wasn't showing it was hot enough. I guess I should keep on top of things better with the other thermometer. 

I'll keep an eye on the temp and see if I need to add a ceramic heat bulb as well. I think I might just be suffering from new tortoise owner paranoia. I know Emmett's just a hatchling and so is spending a lot of time buried in substrate and sleeping but I can't help but worry that I missed something when I set up his enclosure!


----------



## Balboa (Nov 30, 2010)

I understand the paranoia, so many horror stories out there.

I'd suggest adding the rock and checking that with the temp gun to set your temperature. The rock gives a place for the heat to accumulate and in turn radiate to the enclosure, a sort of ballasting effect. It will also help warm his belly when he decides to bask which will improve warm up time. In nature that's exactly what most critters do to bask, go find a nice warm rock or log to lay on.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 30, 2010)

TashaR said:


> I didn't put rock or slate below the MVB because I was worried about it being too hot and hurting Emmett's feet. I checked it twice now with the same Temp gun and I got 90 and 92 degrees. I keep a sticky thermometer on the tank all the time (one of the cheap ones) and that is the one that wasn't showing it was hot enough. I guess I should keep on top of things better with the other thermometer.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on the temp and see if I need to add a ceramic heat bulb as well. I think I might just be suffering from new tortoise owner paranoia. I know Emmett's just a hatchling and so is spending a lot of time buried in substrate and sleeping but I can't help but worry that I missed something when I set up his enclosure!



Use the rock/slate...it'll make all the difference! They know if it gets too hot!


----------

